# Troppo divertente



## Ivan Ariel

Ciao gente, vi vorrei fare una domanda.

Se io sto parlando di un gruppo de ragazze in particolare... sarebbe corretto il plurale dell'aggetivo "divertente" così?: "Loro sono troppo *divertenti"



*​Grazie!!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao Ivan e buone feste natalizie.


Ivan Ariel said:


> Se (io) sto parlando di un gruppo di ragazze in particolare... sarebbe corretto il plurale dell'aggettivo "divertente" così?: "(Loro) sono troppo *divertenti"*


(Ho messo tra parentesi i pronomi personali soggetto, perché in italiano  sono per lo più sottintesi; la persona si capisce dal verbo)

 Sì, quanto dici è esatto! "Divertenti" è sia plurale maschile che femminile.


----------



## Ivan Ariel

Grazie tante, Connie!!! mi Hai chiarito il mio dubbio perfettamente!!!

Abbraccio, e buone feste a te!!!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Ivan.

Connie, nella sua grande saggezza e bontà, non ha segnalato il fatto che espressioni come "troppo bello", "troppo simpatico", e appunto "troppo divertenti" sono diventate comuni grazie forse al linguaggio giovanile, ma sono "logicamente" discutibili, se non impossibili. Non è possibile essere "troppo + aggettivo con connotazioni positive". Non esiste nulla che sia "troppo buono"*.
La forma che usi tu, e altri, è un modo simpatico per dire "molto/assai/straordinariamente/incredibilmente, ecc. divertenti".

GS
* Naturalmente parlo di frasi come quella che vuoi rivolgere alle ragazze. È ovvio che esistono casi in cui quel che ho scritto subisce eccezioni ("È _troppo buona_ per quella canaglia di suo marito").


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Giorgio!  Chiedo scusa però non ho capito la tua espressione "non è possibile essere 'troppo+aggetivo' con connotazioni positive"... Invece nella Grammatica italiana di Luca Serianni c`è scritto:  "Troppo ... in alcune espressioni rafforza l`aggetivo con senso superlativo: "troppo bello" (= 'bellissimo')"  [G.I., p. 504 (47.d)]. Penso che "troppo bello=bellissimo" abbia una connotazione positiva. No?  E poi, che negativo c`è nell`espressione "troppo divertenti"?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Lit.

So bene cosa scrive Serianni, che è un grande grammatico e un grande linguista. Egli, se leggi bene, si limita tuttavia a osservare un fenomeno, non certo a raccomandare l'uso d'una forma. Quanto al mio post, io ho scritto che, a rigore, _non è possibile essere "troppo+aggettivo con connotazioni positive": le virgolette contengono tutta l'espressione,_ non solo_"troppo+aggettivo",_ come invece sembra che tu abbia interpretato. Converrai che il significato cambia radicalmente.
Quando dico "a rigore" mi riferisco al fatto che un aggettivo può essere preceduto da diversi elementi linguistici che ne de-limitano/de-finiscono la portata semantica, ma che fra questi non dovrebbe esserci "troppo", un avverbio che denuncia l'esistenza d'una *quantità indeterminata eccessiva* di quel fascio di denotazioni e connotazioni che l'aggettivo comunica. La parola chiave, all'interno del grassetto della riga di sopra, è "eccessiva", che rimanda al disturbo, al disagio, al fastidio. 
Ecco perché dico che, "a rigore", _troppo buono, troppo bella, troppo onesto,_ ecc. non dovrebbero esistere: nessuno può essere "troppo buono", non credi?
Se poi, nell'*uso* della lingua, questa costruzione è adoperata comunemente, non ho nulla da dire e il mio intervento di carattere "logico" si arresta immediatamente.

Tante belle cose.

GS


----------



## Lituano

Io, per esempio, a volte sono troppo buono a mia moglie...


----------



## infinite sadness

A parte il fatto che "troppo buono a mia moglie" è sbagliato (dovrebbe essere "per", se ho capito il senso), l'espressione "troppo buono" normalmente ha una connotazione negativa, legata all'incapacità a farsi rispettare o a portare avanti ciò che si ritiene giusto.


----------



## Lituano

Direi "sono troppo buono a mia moglie" perché rispondo alla domanda "a chi?"...  E poi a proposito di  "una connotazione negativa":  "Tropo buono!" - risposta di cortesia a chi si mostra gentile o fa dei complimenti  [Treccani. L`enciclopedia italiana].  Scusate, e la connotazione negativa dov`è?


----------



## Youngfun

Intendi dire "Sono troppo buono *con* mia moglie"?


----------



## Lituano

Beh, direi anche così... A dire il vero "con mia moglie" mi suona meglio.  

Eppure:

"E fu il bambin dalle calze celesti,
dagli occhi pieni di un muto rimprovero,
buono *a sua madre *e affettuoso."

(Schioppi)


----------



## infinite sadness

Lituano said:


> Direi "sono troppo buono a mia moglie" perché rispondo alla domanda "a chi?"...  E poi a proposito di  "una connotazione negativa":  "Tropo buono!" - risposta di cortesia a chi si mostra gentile o fa dei complimenti  [Treccani. L`enciclopedia italiana].  Scusate, e la connotazione negativa dov`è?



Sì, la risposta di cortesia non ha un'accezione negativa ma solo di iperbolica ipocrisia, come accade in molte risposte cosiddette di cortesia.
Normalmente il senso dell'attributo "troppo buono" è negativo, cioè si usa per indicare l'incapacità di un soggetto di difendere adeguatamente i propri interessi, l'incapacità di reagire alle offese, ecc... Più che altro, dà l'idea dell'inettitudine, ecco.

Riguardo alle preposizioni da aggiungere a buono, in linea di massima i significati sono questi:

1. troppo buono con mia moglie = troppo buono verso mia moglie;
2. troppo buono per mia mogle = secondo mia moglie io sono troppo buono verso tutti;
3. troppo buono a mia moglie = non corretto (a parte le licenze poetiche o gli usi dialettali).


----------



## Youngfun

Veramente io avevo interpretato la 2. in modo piú maligno.
troppo buono per mia moglie = sono troppo buono per stare con mia moglie (lei non mi merita).


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Buona domenica a tutti.


infinite sadness said:


> Sì, la risposta di cortesia non ha un'accezione negativa ma solo di iperbolica ipocrisia, come accade in molte risposte cosiddette di cortesia.


Esatto. In questo caso il "troppo buono" è riferito all'interlocutore (= "_[Lei è/tu sei] esageratamente buono!_") ed è un modo per ringraziare con convinzione.



> Normalmente il senso dell'attributo "troppo buono" è negativo, cioè si usa per indicare l'incapacità di un soggetto di difendere adeguatamente i propri interessi, l'incapacità di reagire alle offese, ecc... Più che altro, dà l'idea dell'inettitudine, ecco.


In questo caso invece il "troppo buono" può essere riferito a sé stessi, a terza persona o all'interlocutore. Il senso è quello spiegato da InfiniteSadness e si sente spesso in dialoghi tipo: 
D."_Qual è il tuo peggior difetto?_"
R."_Che sono troppo buono e gli altri ne approfittano_". (In realtà è un modo per dire che non si hanno difetti, perché la bontà non può essere considerata tale, ma siccome gli altri non sono altrettanto buoni, manipolano quest'eccessiva bontà al punto che questa, pur essendo teoricamente un pregio, finisce per essere dannosa). 
Esistono innumerevoli proverbi dialettali (almeno al Nord) che esprimono il concetto che "_i troppo buoni [vengono presi per/passano per/finiscono per essere] [stupidi/inetti/fessi]_" (esempio in veneto, in lombardo; altri esempi: link, link).



> Riguardo alle preposizioni da aggiungere a buono, in linea di massima i significati sono questi:
> 
> 1. troppo buono con mia moglie = troppo buono verso mia moglie;
> 2. troppo buono per mia mogle = secondo mia moglie io sono troppo buono verso tutti; oppure anche: _la mia bontà è troppa rispetto a quella che mia moglie merita/meriterebbe_
> 3. troppo buono a mia moglie = non corretto (a parte le licenze poetiche o gli usi dialettali).


La seconda può avere anche il senso che ho aggiunto. Confermo che la terza è sbagliata; ci sono casi in cui il complemento di vantaggio può essere indifferentemente espresso con la preposizione "a" o "per", ma non è il caso di quest'espressione. Come ben dice InfiniteSadness, la terza variante può essere accettata solo in poesia o riscontrata in parlate dialettali del Sud (tipicamente nel napoletano), ma è scorretta per l'italiano standard contemporaneo.

EDIT: Ciao, Youngfun. Ho letto il tuo post solo dopo aver postato il mio. Quella che riporti è in effetti la seconda possibile interpretazione della frase 2!


Youngfun said:


> Veramente io avevo interpretato la 2 in modo piú maligno.
> troppo buono per mia moglie = sono troppo buono per stare con mia moglie (lei non mi merita).


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Infinite! Sono d`accordo con te dell`uso dialettale...  A proposito, nelle Puglie, p.es., non si dice "in via" ed invece si dice "a via"...
E poi volevo chiederti dove hai trovato che "troppo" o "troppo buono" possa avere un valore negativo? Né la Grammatica italiana di Luca Serianni né i dizionari  Sabatini-Coletti e Garzanti né manuali d`italiano non danno valore negativo delle espressioni "troppo" o "troppo buono"!  Ironico - sì ("Ma dai, sei troppo buono!").  Positivo - sì (troppo - assai, molto). Il senso negativo, scusa, non l`ho trovato.  Grazie.


----------



## AshleySarah

Youngfun, anch'io interpreterei: 
La 2. come "lei non mi merita".  Significa questa in Inglese. 
La 3. significa in Inglese "troppo buono verso mia moglie" (viziare tremendamente).


----------



## Youngfun

Lituano said:


> Ciao Infinite! Sono d`accordo con te dell`uso dialettale...  A proposito, nelle Puglie, p.es., non si dice "in via" ed invece si dice "a via"...
> E poi volevo chiederti dove hai trovato che "troppo" o "troppo buono" possa avere un valore negativo? Né la Grammatica italiana di Luca Serianni né i dizionari  Sabatini-Coletti e Garzanti né manuali d`italiano non danno valore negativo delle espressioni "troppo" o "troppo buono"!  Ironico - sì ("Ma dai, sei troppo buono!").  Positivo - sì (troppo - assai, molto). Il senso negativo, scusa, non l`ho trovato.  Grazie.


Il significato letterale di "troppo" è già di per sé negativo. Non trovi?


----------



## infinite sadness

Lituano said:


> Ciao Infinite! Sono d`accordo con te dell`uso dialettale...  A proposito, nelle Puglie, p.es., non si dice "in via" ed invece si dice "a via"...
> E poi volevo chiederti dove hai trovato che "troppo" o "troppo buono" possa avere un valore negativo? Né la Grammatica italiana di Luca Serianni né i dizionari  Sabatini-Coletti e Garzanti né manuali d`italiano non danno valore negativo delle espressioni "troppo" o "troppo buono"!  Ironico - sì ("Ma dai, sei troppo buono!").  Positivo - sì (troppo - assai, molto). Il senso negativo, scusa, non l`ho trovato.  Grazie.


Non l'ho trovato in nessun posto, ma è come vedo io la cosa. Quando si dice "quell'uomo è troppo buono", secondo me si vuole dire che supera il limite accettabile della bontà danneggiando in questo modo se stesso. Quindi non lo vedo come un complimento ma come un'accusa.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Lituano said:


> E poi volevo chiederti dove hai trovato che "troppo" o "troppo buono" possa avere un valore negativo?





Connie Eyeland said:


> Originariamente inviata da *infinite sadness*: Normalmente il senso dell'attributo "troppo buono" è negativo, cioè si  usa per indicare l'incapacità di un soggetto di difendere adeguatamente i  propri interessi, l'incapacità di reagire alle offese, ecc... Più che  altro, dà l'idea dell'inettitudine, ecco.
> 
> 
> 
> In questo caso invece il "troppo buono" può essere riferito a sé stessi,  a terza persona o all'interlocutore. Il senso è quello spiegato da  InfiniteSadness e si sente spesso in dialoghi tipo:
> D."_Qual è il tuo peggior difetto?_"
> R."_Che sono troppo buono e gli altri ne approfittano_". (In  realtà è un modo per dire che non si hanno difetti, perché la bontà non  può essere considerata tale, ma siccome gli altri non sono altrettanto  buoni, manipolano quest'eccessiva bontà al punto che questa, pur essendo  teoricamente un pregio, finisce per essere dannosa).
> Esistono innumerevoli proverbi dialettali (almeno al Nord) che esprimono il concetto che "_i troppo buoni [vengono presi per/passano per/finiscono per essere] [stupidi/inetti/fessi]_" (esempio in veneto, in lombardo; altri esempi: link, link).
Click to expand...


Ciao, Lituano.
"Troppo buono" può avere senso negativo per come ho spiegato sopra, che è come anche Infinite Sadness intendeva. Non è sulle grammatiche, ma è nell'uso comune, diffusissimo e radicatissimo.


----------



## Lituano

Sinonimi di "troppo": eccetivo, esagerato, eccedente, sovrabondante, superfluo.  Negativo - che nega, che serve a negare, che esprime una negazione. Quando dico "troppo" la negazione dov`è ???  Scusate, qualcosa non capisco...  Forse c`è un`altra lingua italiana che è diversa da quella che ho studiato io?   Comunque, grazie a voi tutti e Buone Feste!


----------



## Youngfun

Lituano, ora ho capito il motivo della tua perplessità. Qui "negativo" non significa che è una negazione, ma significa "cattivo, male". Dovresti considerare quest'altro significato della parola "negativo". 
Quando qualcosa è "troppo", non è un bene... è un male, e quindi è una cosa "negativa".

Buone feste anche a te!


----------



## Lituano

Youngfun, posso scherzare un po`?  Allora direi che i soldi non siano mai troppi. Ancora mi pare che anche la felicità non sia mai troppa.  Quindi "troppo" non ha un valore negativo. No?  Anzi, direi che troppi soldi e troppa felicità sia una cosa    molto  p o s i t i v a...   Va beh, va beh...  Penso che questo non sia grammatica e sia filosofia...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Giorgio!


Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Connie, nella sua grande saggezza e bontà, non ha segnalato il fatto che espressioni come "troppo bello", "troppo simpatico", e appunto "troppo divertenti" sono diventate comuni (...)


 Evidenziare un'omissione blandendo il suo responsabile è mossa da abilissimo stratega! _Chapeau_! (Ti ringrazio per avermi attribuito tali virtù, ma la verità è che ho perduto la bontà originaria e non ho ancora acquisito la saggezza!). 
Non ho segnalato a Ivan l'improprietà della forma elativa "troppo + divertente/simpatico/bello/buono/ecc.", perché nonostante costituisca evidente paradosso, la ritengo accettabile in un contesto colloquiale dal registro informale quale quello a cui Ivan si riferiva. E' un tipo di costruzione ormai consolidata e molto radicata nel linguaggio quotidiano, registrata dalle grammatiche e dunque legittimata, benché non raccomandata (proprio per l'intrinseca illogicità che tu hai ben sottolineato). 

Non mi sento di condannarne l'uso, anche perché la considero comunque meno agrammaticale/sgrammaticata di tante altre espressioni/costruzioni che insistentemente circolano e sulle quali preferisco concentrare la mia disapprovazione/censura (tipo il "quant'altro" a fine elenco o il "piuttosto che" usato in senso disgiuntivo, che trovo davvero irritanti). 
Tra l'altro, poiché l'introduzione di questo costrutto risale almeno agli anni '80, è attualmente utilizzato anche da parlanti ormai cinquantenni, per cui non lo definirei più nemmeno tipico della "parlata giovanile", come persistono a segnalare grammatiche e dizionari. 

A titolo di cronaca, riporto la definizione che si fa di questa costruzione su questa pubblicazione dell'Università di Bologna: «_Un’altra forma di elativizzazione tipica dell’italiano colloquiale è rappresentata dai costrutti con "tutto", "forte" (posposto all’aggettivo), "gran bel" (che concorda in genere e in numero con l’aggettivo) e con gli indeclinabili "ben" e "troppo" (es. __troppo bellino, troppo bello, troppo divertente, troppo forte, troppo giusto).__ E’ inoltre possibile incontrare costrutti intensificativi tipici dell’italiano popolare formati con gli indeclinabili "meglio" e "peggio" (es. "il meglio libro")._»

Al punto #33 della voce "Avverbi di quantità" l'Enciclopedia Treccani la segnala così: _«Nelle parlate giovanili e in alcune varietà regionali, "troppo" come  intensificatore di aggettivi vale "molto". Es. "Quel film era troppo bell__o"_», mentre al punto #34 si legge: «"_Troppo", infine, interviene in una tipica costruzione formata da ["troppo"  + aggettivo + "per" + infinito]. Es. "Sei troppo scaltro per cascare nella t__rappola"_»

A proposito di quest'ultimo punto, è mia personale ipotesi che l'espressione "_troppo bello_" sia nata come forma ellittica del modo di dire "_(Mi sembra/pare) troppo bello (per essere vero)_", esistente in varie lingue oltre all'italiano; una volta consolidatasi come espressione a sé stante, la stessa costruzione è stata applicata ad altri aggettivi dalla connotazione positiva, soprattutto gergali: primi fra tutti "_giusto_" (col significato di _appropriato/valido_), "_forte_" (col significato di _simpatico/piacevole_), "_figo_" (col significato di _bello_/_positivo_) e "_mitico_" (col significato di _memorabile/grande_); successivamente si è estesa a tutta una serie di altri aggettivi, come "_simpatico_", "_divertente_", "_carino_", "_bellino_", "_gentile_", "_dolce_", "_tenero_", ecc.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Connie e Buon Anno! 

Il tuo post è esemplare e te ne ringrazio a nome di tutta la banda. Era davvero necessario che qualcuno riprendesse in mano la materia e — usando la lingua e soprattutto la metalingua appropriata — facesse un po' di chiarezza, soprattutto sulla nozione di "positività" della connotazione. Spero che adesso non ci siano più equivoci al riguardo. 

Il tuo accenno a "giusto", come si potrebbe dire per "vero", ecc., mi ha fatto riflettere anche sulla "intrinseca illogicità" del loro uso insieme a un qualsivoglia intensificatore, data la "non-gradabilità" (perdona il pigro anglismo di prima mattina) di tali aggettivi. Detto questo, resta però il mondo: "giustissimo", "molto vero", ecc.

La tua ipotesi sulla genesi di "troppo + agg." è suggestiva  e del tutto condivisibile.

Mi ha fatto piacere anche sentire che c'è qualcun altro che si "irrita" — a me viene addirittura l'orticaria — quando ode il "piuttosto che" disgiuntivo. Evviva!

Un caro saluto. 

GS


----------



## Youngfun

Lituano said:


> Youngfun, posso scherzare un po`?  Allora direi che i soldi non siano mai troppi. Ancora mi pare che anche la felicità non sia mai troppa.  Quindi "troppo" non ha un valore negativo. No?  Anzi, direi che troppi soldi e troppa felicità sia una cosa    molto  p o s i t i v a...   Va beh, va beh...  Penso che questo non sia grammatica e sia filosofia...


Però puoi dire per esempio che hai speso troppi soldi. Puoi dire che i politici (di qualsiasi Paese al mondo) prendano troppi soldi.
Puoi dire che una persona che ti sta molto antipatica è "troppo felice" e quindi sei invidioso...

Come dicono Giorgio e Connie, quando il "troppo" è usato in senso positivo, a rigor di logica è un uso sbagliato. Ma molto comune nel linguaggio colloquiale. 
In quei casi "troppo divertente" è usato come sinonimo improprio di "molto divertente, proprio divertente, davvero molto divertente, estremamente divertente" ecc.
Direi che usare "troppo" al posto dei normali superlativi sia un modo per rendere l'idea "esagerandola"*.

*Tra l'altro l'umorismo italiano fa largo uso delle esagerazioni.
Per esempio quando una ragazza porta una gonna molto lunga, si dice che "la gonna è talmente lunga che ci pulisce per terra".


----------

